# Runes of Magic - SLOW DOWNLOAD



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

well, i downloaded this game a long time ago when it was alot smaller, tried it but found it to be graphically laggy as anything on my old computer, my new computer however shouldn't struggle too much with it.. so i decided to download it, went to the website.. 

http://www.runesofmagic.com/en/freetoplay/index.html

selected the 'Download Now' option (clicked the big fancy button)

downloaded the client to >MyName>Downloads 

Set the client up, started the download.. went to bed. 


Now, around 7 hours or so later It's made next to no progress.. 
in that time it's downloaded 44mb.. we have to make do at the moment with a 256kbps net speed but that should be fast enough to get more than 44mb over 7 hours! i was expecting to have like 500 or 600 + by now.. not 40 mb..
at this speed its gonna be D/loading till christmas. The file is 5141 Mb

internet speed is working fine with generally everything else, i think it's the downloader thats struggling. at the moment it says downloading at 0.4kbps
it was sitting on around 3kbps when i first woke up not long ago, and i saw it peak at 15kbps for a short short time... theres also an upload speed.. does that mean as soon as i get something i'm uploading it to some other person? because im sure theres faster connected people out there they can pick on for that.. well thats all i have time to leave for now, anything i can do? thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

256Kbps translates to about 32KBps. The website wants me to register to download it and I don't like these free MMO games so I won't.

It'll take about 44 hours, unless I'm calculating wrong, to download it at the maximum speed of your connection.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Just ran a test my self. It seems the Installer is Bit Torrent based. Meaning as you download it, it is uploading the game to other users aswell. So the uploading could be saturating the download speed. When i tried i was downloading @ 800kb/s while i was uploading @ 1024kb/s. Your connection will be trying to balance between uploading and downloading which means your bandwidth could be even less than 32kbps.

Ebackhus is right its going to take you a while to download the file on a line speed of 256kb/s.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If it does use the BitTorrent protocol you can set the upload to 0Kbps to give the most to the downstream.


----------

